# FS : 120 Gal aquarium Tank & Stand $430 / T5 Electronic Fluorescent Lighting System.



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*FS : 120 Gal aquarium Tank & Stand $430 / T5 Electronic Fluorescent Lighting System.*

*120 G fish tank part sell!*
*-120 G tank & 4 piece glass on top and Stand / wood hood! $ 430
-xp3 filter used 13 months $ 100
-Hagen Glo Retrofit High Output T5 Electronic Fluorescent Lighting System 2x54W 48 " light blub include 2 T5 Blub $ 110*
*i need to sell the Tank first, because i still have some fish! otherwise i cant sell any parts ! thks*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*
customer make 120 Gallon Fish tank kit! must sell together *$ 550 *
- 120 G fish tank
-XP 3 filter used 1 year
- Customer make aquarium hood
- Black stand
- Hagen Glo Retrofit High Output T5 Electronic Fluorescent Lighting System, 2X54 Watts * include * ( 2 x 48" T5 light bulbs) $170 reg.
** *Used - Theo Hdor Heater 300W *( free for purchase tank / stand set together ) **
come with black stand and T5 Hagen Glo Fluorescent Lighting System / Theo Hdor Heater 300W ( customer make nice aquarium hood & install Hagen Glo Retrofit High Output T5 Electronic Fluorescent Lighting System, 2X54 Watts ! the tank/ stand is in great condition !* i before used once side for monster fish, other side for the smaller cichlid fish! but if you like take out the glass just only used razer knife cut /remove the 4 smaller corner area permanently flexible , very easy *! size 5feet long ( 60x18x26 ) Together $550, No Deliver , you need people and big van to pick up!
stand pic and hood pic will upload tomorrow ! thks for reading!!

* CLick to see the video the fish tank , one side flowerhorn , one side Arowa ..other cichlids , you can take out the glass very easy ! *


even while the light off ! it still very beautiful tank!








after on the T5 Hagen Glo Fluorescent Lighting System , there have 2X54 Watts !! so you can have 2 T5 light install..

















easy to remove it by razer knife ! see the pic just only the 4 side corner area have permanently flexible!! if you want make bigger, otherwise u can can different fish same time ! same as mine, some cichlids fry , and other monster fish together!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

there is the stand pic today , sorry for the water is little cloudy , it because i take out some sand ! so make it cloudy !!









have 3 doors, have lots space for your filter or some stuff ! 









here is the top of the tank ! have 2 piece of glass... DIY, customer make for easy feeding! 









the other side 









Hagen Glo Retrofit High Output T5 Electronic Fluorescent Lighting System, 2X54 Watts include ( 2 x 48" T5 light bulbs) $100 reg.

















side ! sorry for the water is little cloudy , it because i take out some sand ! so make it cloudy !!


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Hey there, I would be interested in the retrofit fixture if you decide to sell it seperately let me know....


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

120 G tank/ stand / double T5 light ssytem / xp3 / heater $550


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Could I use the retrofit Hagen HighGlo for 2x36" bulbs??? How much for ur lights minus the bulbs??


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> Could I use the retrofit Hagen HighGlo for 2x36" bulbs??? How much for ur lights minus the bulbs??


mini is 2x 48 " T5 bulb


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

interested in the setup


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

night time === bump!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

bump !!!!!


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Is it still available?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

120 Gal kit ~~SOLD!


----------

